# thunder from fenris



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

greeting brothers
anybody know why thunder from fenris is not available from anywhere only black library.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

because its an audio book. Im pretty sure no book stores (or very very few) picked up any of the previous audio books (Lightening tower/dark king etc) so i expect the same for any new or upcoming ones. just buy it from the BL store, its your best option.

audio books are still struggling to be accepted by the public, many just prefer to... well.. read books.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for that. ravens flight is an audio book and its available from both play and amazon


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah audio books annoy me
tho i suppose it might be nice to listen to while painting 
but its alot of money


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah and only lasts about an hour. i hate the thought about not being able to re read something i didnt understand.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

be alright in the car on long trips. but overall, im not a fan of audio books.


----------



## Son of Asaheim (Jan 7, 2010)

Trust me after listening to the audio books presently available, they are very good quality, with great sound effects. Thunder From Fenris is a very good addition, but my favourite so far has to be The Lightning Tower. If you get the chance to pick up a copies of the AB I would.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

never been a fan of Adiou books but realy want to here the new Gortrex and Felix one carnt rember its name. so i might take your advice and give it a go as for the new space wolf one iv no idea iv only just orded the last space wolf novel lol.


----------

